# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  (حرة والمختار القفي ) لعشاق الأمام علي عليه السلام

## عفاف الهدى

حرة،،، ماذا تقول ؟        (أقرها حبا لعلي)        حرة بنت حليمة السعدية مع الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي     لمّا وردت حرَّة بنت حليمة السعدية على الحجّاج بن يوسف الثقفي، فمثلت بين يديه       قال لها: أنت حرَّة بنت حليمة السعدية ؟      قالت له: فراسة من غير مؤمن !         فقال لها: الله جاء بك فقد قيل عنك: إنّك تفضّلين عليّا على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان.   فقالت: لقد كذب الّذي قال : إنّي أفضّله على هؤلاء خاصّة .       قال: وعلى من غير هؤلاء ؟      قالت: أفضّله على آدم ونوح ولوط وإبراهيم وداود وسليمان وعيسى بن مريم ـ عليهم السلام ـ.       فقال لها: ويلك إنّك تفضّلينه على الصحابة وتزيدين عليهم سبعةً من الأنبياء من أولي العزم من الرسل ؟ إن لم تأتيني ببيان ما قلت، ضربت عنقك.   فقالت: ما أنا مفضّلته على هؤلاء الأنبياء، ولكنَّ الله عزَّ وجلَّ فضّله عليهم في القرآن بقوله عزَّ وجلَّ في حقِّ آدم: ( وعَصى آدم ربّه فَغوى ) ،   وقال في حق عليّ: ( وكان سعيكم مَشكُورا ) .       فقال: أحسنت يا حرّة، فبم تفضّلينه على نوح ولوط ؟   فقالت: الله عزّ َوجلَّ فضّله عليهما بقوله: ( ضَرب الله مَثلاً للّذين كَفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوٍط كانَتا تَحت عَبْديِن من عِبادِنا صالِحين فَخانتاهُما فَلم يُغنيا عَنهما مِن الله شيئا وقيل ادخُلا النار مع الداخلين )   وعليُّ بن أبي طالب كان ملاكه تحت سدرة المنتهى، زوجته بنت محمّد فاطمة الزَّهراء الّتي يرضى الله تعالى لرضاها ويسخط‍ لسخطها.         فقال الحجّاج: أحسنت يا حرَّة فبمَ تفضّلينه على أبي الأنبياء إبراهيم خليل الله ؟   فقالت: الله عزّ َوجلَّ فضّله بقوله: ( وإذْ قال إبراهيم ربِّ أرني كَيفَ تَحي الموتى قال أو لَمْ تُؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئنَّ قلبي )   ومولاي أمير المؤمنين قال قولاً لا يختلف فيه أحد من المسلمين: (لو كشف لي الغطاء ما ازددت يقينا)، وهذه كلمة ما قالها أحد قبله ولا بعده.        فقال: أحسنت يا حرَّة فبمَ تفضّلينه على موسى كليم الله ؟   قالت: يقول الله عزَّ وجلَّ: ( فَخَرجَ مِنها خائفا يترقّب )   وعليُّ بن أبي طالب ـ عليه السلام ـ بات على فراش رسول الله ـ صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ـ لم يَخَفْ حتّى أنزل الله تعالى في حقّه :( وَمِنَ الّناسِ مَنْ يشَري نفسهُ ابتغاء مَرضات الله ) .       قال الحجّاج: أحسنت يا حرَّة فبمَ تفضّلينه على داود وسليمان ـ عليهما السلام ـ ؟   قالت: الله تعالى فضّله عليهما بقوله عزّ َوجلَّ: ( يا داود إنّا جَعلناك خَليفة في الأرض فاحكم بين النّاس بالحقِّ ولا تتّبع الهوى فيضلّك عن سبيل الله ).       قال لها: في أيِّ شيء كانت حكومته ؟   قالت : في رجلين رجل كان له كَرم والآخر له غنم ، فنفشت الغنم بالكَرم رعته فاحتكما إلى داود ـ عليه السلام ـ فقال : تُباع الغنم وينفق ثمنها على الكرم حتّى يعود إلى ما كان عليه ، فقال له ولده : لا يا أبة بل يؤخذ من لبنها وصوفها ، قال الله تعالى : ( ففهّمناها سليمان )      وإنَّ مولانا أمير المؤمنين عليّا ـ عليه السلام ـ قال: سلوني عمّا فوق العرش ، سلوني عمّا تحت العرش ، سلوني قبل أن تفقدوني ، وإنّه ـ عليه السلام ـ دخل على رسول الله ـ صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ـ يوم فتح خيبر فقال النبيُّ ـ صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم ـ للحاضرين :   أفضلكم وأعلمكم وأقضاكم عليُّ .       فقال لها: أحسنت فبمَ تفضّلينه على سليمان ؟   فقالت: الله تعالى فضّله عليه بقوله تعالى: ( ربِّ هب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي)   ومولانا أمير المؤمنين علي ـ عليه السلام ـ‍ قال: طلّقتك يا دنيا ثلاثا لا حاجة لي فيك، فعند ذلك أنزل الله تعالى فيه: ( تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للّذين لا يريدون عُلوّاً في الأرض ولا فساداً ).       فقال: أحسنت‌ يا حرَّة‌ فبم‌ تفضّلينه‌ على عيسى‌ بن مريم ـ عليه‌ السلام ‌ـ ؟   قالت: الله تعالى عزَّ وجلَّ فضّله بقوله تعالى: ( إذْ قالَ الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قُلت للنّاسِ اتّخذوني واُمّي إلهين مِنْ دُون الله قال سُبحانك ما يَكون لي أنْ أقول ما لَيسَ لي بِحق إن كُنت قلته فقَد عَلمته تَعلم ما في نَفسي ولا أعلمُ ما في نفسك إنّك أنتَ علاّم الغيوب، ما قلت لهم إلاّ ما أمرتني به ) الآية.   فأخّر الحكومة إلى يوم القيامة،   وعليُّ ابن أبي طالب لما ادَّعوا النصيرية فيه ما ادَّعوه، قتلهم ولم يؤخّر حكومتهم، فهذه كانت فضائله لم تُعدّ بفضائل غيره.   قال: أحسنـت يـا حرَّة خرجت من جوابك، ولو لا ذلك لكان ذلك، ثمَّ أجازها وأعطاها وسرَّحها سراحا حسنا رحمة الله عليها.      يقول إمامنا الصادق (ع): (( بلغوا عنا ولو آية))

----------

ابو طارق (09-21-2011)

----------


## لا تعليق

*السلام عليك يا أبا الحسن ياعلي
تسلم دياتك ياعفاف الهدى قصة غاآية في الجماآل
لا عدمنا جديدك ..
تحياتوو~
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-12-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركم الجميل

----------


## سيدة زمانها

*السلام عليك يا مولاي يا أمير المؤمنين
ما شاء الله دقيقه في أختيار المواضيع
لا حرمنا من جديدك*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 


السلام عليك  ياسيدي  يا امير المؤمنين  وامام المتقين و قائد الغر المحجلين* 




*تشكري  ابنتي  

**عفاف الهدى  

**على هذا الطرح الرائع  
وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


مع كل التقدير 

ابو طارق
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركم هنا

----------


## hassan1411

*

يسلمووووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع و المميز 




بانتظار جديدك 





تحياتي : ساحر الكلمة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اخونا الكريم 
عالتواجد هنا

----------

